# Rollfast find



## bud poe (Apr 27, 2010)

Found this one scouring craigslist, brought it home with a mess of spiders!  
Can anyone help on the age of this bike?  Serial # can be seen in the pic as B741980, stamped onto the dropout.  At one point had a tank, It'd be cool to find another one.  I'm guessing late 50's but not sure.  Has a "Perry" (England) coaster brake, one of the tires says "silent safety".  Tires held air and I rode it around the block before tearing it apart for cleaning...Any info would be great.  Thanks!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/25188425@N08/4559898280/


----------

